# Tourism up 7.7% compared to last year



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

7.7% more overseas visitors came to Spain in the first 11 months of 2011 compared to 2010. The biggest proportion were from Britain: 13 million, a 9% increase. I wonder if they mean visits rather than visitors, as many holiday home owners come over several times a year? Still good news though.



> España recibió en los once primeros meses del año 53,96 millones de turistas, lo que representa una mejora del 7,7% con respecto al mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior, según ha informado este jueves la encuesta de Movimientos Turísticos en Fronteras (Frontur), elaborada por el Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio.
> 
> En los once primeros meses del año, los principales mercados emisores fueron Reino Unido, con 13 millones de turistas, un 9,2% más; Alemania, con 8,6 millones, un 2,6% más, y Francia, con 8 millones de turistas, un 4,5% más.
> 
> Canarias, Cataluña y la Comunidad de Madrid fueron las comunidades autónomas que más visitantes recibieron.


La llegada de turista sigue al alza con un avance del 7,7% hasta diciembre · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughters casita is fully booked for July and August 2012 and has been since September of this year.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its so refreshing to hear some good news isnt it!!! I'm sick of the doom and gloom recently - I get it worse being back in the UK - keep it coming!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

But it is only good news if spending was up and the Spanish economy benefited.
Last night it was reported that a major UK holiday company First Choice is selling 100% all-inclusive Spanish holidays.
Other operators will surely follow suit.
Where's the benefit to the local or national economy?
And do we know if this 7.7% increase in numbers relects a similar increase in profits?
Anyone who has owned a business knows that there comes a point where greater volume at lower prices does not lead to a healthy profit.
OH uses the expression 'busy fools'. An apt one imo.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughters casita is fully booked for July and August 2012 and has been since September of this year.


As is my dil's property.
But the money goes into her UK bank account and I doubt if that much money goes into the local community.
But every little helps.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

How much of that has is it got to do with the state of Egypt, and other cheaper destinations, during this year's riots though? Greece comes to mind as well. 

Will it still be the same next year?

Good news though.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> As is my dil's property.
> But the money goes into her UK bank account and I doubt if that much money goes into the local community.
> But every little helps.




My family live in Spain so every penny will be going into the local community


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....... and of course, tourists do and will spend money. Even those on all inclusive - ok, perhaps not as much, but nonetheless I'm sure most will venture out of their "compounds" once or twice. Also lets not forget that these self inclusive hotels do have to buy their resources locally

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> How much of that has is it got to do with the state of Egypt, and other cheaper destinations, during this year's riots though? Greece comes to mind as well.
> 
> Will it still be the same next year?
> 
> Good news though.




Obviously the riots haven't helped with tourism here in Egypt but I think that is only the tip of the iceberg. Egypt is pricing itself out off the market.. I can eat cheaper in Spain than II can in Cairo, sexual harassment is rife as is vendors constantly hassling you to come into their shop, ride their camel and so on. Egypt national monuments etc charge 3 prices. Egyptian, Arab then western sucker. Egypt is a 4 or 5 hour flight compared to Spains 2-3, so if you are just having a weeks holiday you don't really want a 5 hour flight.
Egypt bit the hands that fed it and is now paying the price


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Obviously the riots haven't helped with tourism here in Egypt but I think that is only the tip of the iceberg. Egypt is pricing itself out off the market.. I can eat cheaper in Spain than II can in Cairo, sexual harassment is rife as is vendors constantly hassling you to come into their shop, ride their camel and so on. Egypt national monuments etc charge 3 prices. Egyptian, Arab then western sucker. Egypt is a 4 or 5 hour flight compared to Spains 2-3, so if you are just having a weeks holiday you don't really want a 5 hour flight.
> Egypt bit the hands that feed it and is now paying the price


Thomas Cook came unstuck by throwing alot of money into their resorts and flights to Egypt, just prior to the unrest. Sadly I dont think they'll be flying there again since downsizing their operations!!

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

It has been reported here in the Canary Islands that Tourism is up by 21%. 

Sadly not on the small island where I live, apart from an increase in cruise ships, the inaccurate press reports regarding the seismic activity on the island have frightened away the potential tourists. This is resulting in the closure of the Parador Hotel for the first six months of 2012, probably the only hotel with all facilities available on the island.

The 30 staff employed at the hotel have been guaranteed their jobs if and when the hotel re opens, I wonder how many will still be here, there are situations vacant for experienced catering staff on other Islands, I fear many will be tempted away.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> It has been reported here in the Canary Islands that Tourism is up by 21%.
> 
> Sadly not on the small island where I live, apart from an increase in cruise ships, the inaccurate press reports regarding the seismic activity on the island have frightened away the potential tourists. This is resulting in the closure of the Parador Hotel for the first six months of 2012, probably the only hotel with all facilities available on the island.
> 
> The 30 staff employed at the hotel have been guaranteed their jobs if and when the hotel re opens, I wonder how many will still be here, there are situations vacant for experienced catering staff on other Islands, I fear many will be tempted away.


What a shame - I'd have thought all those volcano-spotting journalists and seismologists would have made up the shortfall!

At least now more people in other parts of the world have heard of El Hierro. Hopefully it won't be too long before their curiosity gets the better of them. It's high on my list to visit as soon as the cat shuffles off this mortal coil ...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> What a shame - I'd have thought all those volcano-spotting journalists and seismologists would have made up the shortfall!
> 
> At least now more people in other parts of the world have heard of El Hierro. Hopefully it won't be too long before their curiosity gets the better of them. It's high on my list to visit as soon as the cat shuffles off this mortal coil ...


Yes we were very busy, when all the scientist police and other emergency services were here, however the tremors have diminished and they have nearly all gone. The eruption is still bubbling, what we need is for it to poke its nose out of the water and fire a salvo into the air, then we will be busy


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

If your run an all inclusive business you will be buying your food, booze, electricity, water et al in Spain? Paying local staff? While profit may go out of Spain your raw ingredients will be sourced and paid for in Spain and thus into the economy?

An all inclusive holiday makes absolute sense to many thousands of British families looking for a break, certainly in these hard times. If I was on a tight income with children and wanted two weeks in the sun with my loved ones I suspect that 'all in' would be my choice.

Whatever, its good to see the extra money going into Spain, every little helps.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> If your run an all inclusive business you will be buying your food, booze, electricity, water et al in Spain? Paying local staff? While profit may go out of Spain your raw ingredients will be sourced and paid for in Spain and thus into the economy?
> 
> An all inclusive holiday makes absolute sense to many thousands of British families looking for a break, certainly in these hard times. If I was on a tight income with children and wanted two weeks in the sun with my loved ones I suspect that 'all in' would be my choice.
> 
> Whatever, its good to see the extra money going into Spain, every little helps.



When my son was a teenager he always wanted to take 2 sometimes 3 friends on holiday with him so all inclusive was great for that reason. They could eat and drink cola until their hearts content.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughters casita is fully booked for July and August 2012 and has been since September of this year.


I'm presuming that's not a Spanish clientel. Most Spaniards are just forming Christmas plans let alone next year summer plans! 
(Although I have to say they are booking holidays more and more in advance)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thought I'd stick this here as it's kind of related. Apparently Irish bars are still doing very well in Madrid


> It is Madrid’s nearly 50 Irish bars that are leading the reinvention of the Spanish hospitality industry, in order to attract a more steady and diverse customer base.


Irish bars adapt to excel in Madrid | SmartPlanet
Personally I'd have thought that there were enough Irish bars here, but it seems that those that have been around for a while are doing well by offering events and products that others don't. I would say key words here are 
*Bilingual* Staff - ie don't think you can get away with speaking only English and serving only the expat community.
Being *creative* and constant with entertainment - sports, live music, intercambio nights
And of course *location* . Here they talk about Sol, the absolute centre of Madrid (and Spain come to that) and the Bernabéu stadium where they'll be a mix of Spaniards and foreigners - not only Brits.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm presuming that's not a Spanish clientel. Most Spaniards are just forming Christmas plans let alone next year summer plans!
> (Although I have to say they are booking holidays more and more in advance)


Sadly no but it is repeat bookings.
Spanish guests are good in the fact that tend to book out the casita for a month duration only problem with them is that they don't seem to understand the self catering part.. they knock on the door for charcoal for the bbq, toilet paper.. they never buy this and think it should be provided daily, washing up liquid, soap power. Last Christmas the casita was rented out to Spaniards and they just loved the electric blankets on the beds.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thought I'd stick this here as it's kind of related. Apparently Irish bars are still doing very well in Madrid
> 
> Irish bars adapt to excel in Madrid | SmartPlanet
> Personally I'd have thought that there were enough Irish bars here, but it seems that those that have been around for a while are doing well by offering events and products that others don't. I would say key words here are
> ...




There is an Irish bar in the town of Novelda.. it must be doing well as it is only opened in the evening and I would imagine that the majority of custom comes from local Spaniards as the area is not a big expat place but it is full of bars..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sadly no but it is repeat bookings.
> Spanish guests are good in the fact that tend to book out the casita for a month duration only problem with them is that they don't seem to understand the self catering part.. they knock on the door for charcoal for the bbq, toilet paper.. they never buy this and think it should be provided daily, washing up liquid, soap power. Last Christmas the casita was rented out to Spaniards and they just loved the electric blankets on the beds.


Repeat bookings are always good


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> There is an Irish bar in the town of Novelda.. it must be doing well as it is only opened in the evening and I would imagine that the majority of custom comes from local Spaniards as the area is not a big expat place but it is full of bars..


It would seem that they really are popular everywhere then. There is a kind of Irish bar (it's really just Irish made in China decoration and Murphy's beer) where I live too that opened about 3 years ago and seems to do well, and this is a non expat area.
But really my ideas of bilingual staff etc were thinking more about a touristy area and to be careful thinking you're going to be able to make a go of it if you can only communicate in English.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It would seem that they really are popular everywhere then. There is a kind of Irish bar (it's really just Irish made in China decoration and Murphy's beer) where I live too that opened about 3 years ago and seems to do well, and this is a non expat area.
> But really my ideas of bilingual staff etc were thinking more about a touristy area and to be careful thinking you're going to be able to make a go of it if you can only communicate in English.




There is also one in Monforte but it never seems to be open and yet the owner can run around town in a very top of the range luxury model car.. he isn't Spanish he is English


----------

